
ESPN to lay off 100 employees after Thanksgiving: Report - MilnerRoute
http://www.foxbusiness.com/features/2017/11/09/espn-to-lay-off-100-employees-after-thanksgiving-report.html
======
RickJWag
I'm amazed that corporate owners would sacrifice great brands like ESPN, NFL,
etc. for dubious political gains.

ESPN excelled at showing sports. When they veered into politics (especially
politics that run contrary to a huge portion of their viewer base) a rapid
decline was entirely predictable.

Who pays for this? (Perhaps a better idea: Who will gain from this, and when?)

